# Review - Rolair 20 Gallon Compressor



## coolidge (Oct 14, 2015)

This is an assembled in USA Rolair 20 gallon compressor 1.5 HP 7.3 CFM model 5520K17A. If I had to sum up my review I would say its 'buyers remorse' 

First while they assemble them in the USA I guess they don't test them because the thing has a ridiculously bad air leak at the drain valve on the bottom of the tank. It lost 10 lbs pressure in just a few minutes and was completely empty the next morning. Its a little plastic knobbed ball valve from the looks of things, I don't know maybe I can replace it with a Home Depot ball valve that actually works.

My second regret is its LOUD. I was seeing decibel ratings of 70 to 80 for other Rolair compressors but could not find a rating for this particular model. My guess is because its freaking 95 decibels. That's as loud as a 5hp table saw or a 2hp cyclone dust collector at full tilt. The model I liked was the 20 gallon upright for $450 less but it was made in China, its only 80 decibels, I guess I should have gone that route.


----------



## fixit (Oct 14, 2015)

Rolair makes one of the most reliable, bullet, small air pump on the market. When I had my shop servicing contractors equipment I never saw problems from the  Rolair pumps. Just clean them up, change the oil, & put in new intake filters then send them back to job site. The Rolair / Honda combination compressor package would run 10 hours a day 5 days a week for ever, just change oil & filters as needed. 

fixit


----------



## scsmith42 (Oct 14, 2015)

While Rolairs have a great reputation, if you want an extremely quiet, reliable contractor sized compressor the one to buy is from California Air Tools.


Scott


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 14, 2015)

the Rolair compressors are good equipment- 
it will be in service longer than 2 chinese compressors ,back to back.
the chinese unit may be a bit quieter, but it ain't gonna last longer


----------



## coolidge (Oct 14, 2015)

I came across something in my research that suggested California Air ahem 'borrowed' the quiet design from Rolair. I'd have one sitting in my shop today except there are ample complaints about both California Air and Rolair made in China compressors, the quality is spotty, you either get a good one or you get a junker which seems to be the MO for China these days.

First I'll have to see how often this Rolair cycles on/off when using the Accu-Lube system, second I could always build a sound proofing enclosure for the thing.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 14, 2015)

The Machinist's Dictionary --  Air Compressor:  A device used for converting money into noise.   8^)


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 14, 2015)

If it was mine I would change out the valve on the drain for a good ball valve. As for the noise put the compressor in the garage or some where it doesn't bother you. These things make noise.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 14, 2015)

A good manual drain valve is the type used on big trucks with air brakes:
http://www.amazon.com/Tramec-35002-...4849573&sr=8-1&keywords=air+brake+drain+valve
Pulling the cable in any direction lets the valve vent.  Does not need to be pulled hard.  You can anchor the end of the cable up high where it is easy to reach, and then just grab the cable anywhere and pull in any direction.  Helps to keep us off our hands and knees...

There are also heavy truck automatic drain valves:
http://www.eriksmilitarysurplus.com/auairdrva28d.html    Good price!
They work well and are rugged and reliable, also rebuildable.  12v heated versions are also available.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 15, 2015)

I swapped out the defective factory ball valve with a brass ball valve from the local Wilco and all is well. Rolair apologized and offered to send me a new valve but I didn't have time to wait on it. They are sending me some free oil and a filter for the first service.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I swapped out the defective factory ball valve with a brass ball valve from the local Wilco and all is well. Rolair apologized and offered to send me a new valve but I didn't have time to wait on it. They are sending me some free oil and a filter for the first service.




That is good customer service


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 15, 2015)

I bought a Rolair compressor (2.5 hp.) earlier this year. So far I am very pleased with it. I opted for a model that gave more CFM over a lower db rating, as it will primarily be used on construction sites. Although it is rated at 86 db. which is loud, it doesn't seem as loud and doesn't have as an annoying tone as most similar sized compressors, I've experienced. It puts out plenty of air and though made in China it is void of crappyness. Definitely a step up from a big box store compressor. The only problem I had, was it arrived with a bent wheel, which I attribute to poor packing, a call to the vendor got a replacement in 2 days....


----------



## coolidge (Oct 25, 2015)

My dislike of this new compressor continues to grow. I ran it for about 15 minutes today, it gets hot, smells hot (stinks) and the 1.5hp motor continuously trips its dedicated 20amp breaker  If you are thinking cord length think again, the single outlet is at most 4 feet from the breaker and I have the compressor plugged directly into it via its 4 foot cord so your talking 8 feet max.


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't know .but  if you are haveing a problem like that I would say the check valve between the head and tank is not holding. I could be wrong  my wife tells that all the time.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 25, 2015)

I would call customer service. When I had a problem with my Rolair they sent me the new part 2nd day UPS.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 4, 2015)

Well this compressor is getting returned. I got around to finally testing the problem of it tripping the breaker and confirmed the unit is malfunctioning. I swapped out the 20 amp breaker for another one. The compressor ran one cycle and filled the tank. I  began using the air and the compressor came back on, ran about 30 seconds and tripped the new breaker. I plugged it into another 20 amp circuit and it wouldn't even turn on, instantly tripped that breaker. The manufacture is talking to me about taking it to a local repair facility LOL, I think not its brand new it shouldn't need to be repaired.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 4, 2015)

Your right it should work . The check valve between the head and tank is not holding. Also the valve that is supposed to drain the line between the tank and the head is not dumping the air . When the compressor stops you should  hear the air in the line between the tank and the head drain. I would take it back.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 4, 2015)

I do hear the air drain after the compressor stops after filling the tank, it goes pshhhhhhhh for a couple of seconds.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 4, 2015)

I spoke with the local service center they think it has a bad motor. I'm taking it in tomorrow.


----------



## Growler48 (Dec 26, 2015)

coolidge said:


> I spoke with the local service center they think it has a bad motor. I'm taking it in tomorrow.



I was about to buy this same compressor until I saw your review.  What was the outcome with the local service center?  Has it gotten quieter with some time on the pump?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 26, 2015)

check oil level?

motor wired for 220?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 26, 2015)

was there a run in procedure to let it run without building pressure ?


----------



## coolidge (Dec 26, 2015)

Growler48 said:


> I was about to buy this same compressor until I saw your review.  What was the outcome with the local service center?  Has it gotten quieter with some time on the pump?



The thing is still sitting in my garage waiting to be transported to the service center. I need a day its not raining, when I have a day off, and the service center is open which is a rare combination this time of year in the pacific NW. That thing will never be quiet ever, its not by accident they don't list the decibels on their web site. For outdoor use on a job site running multiple nail guns I'm sure its the bomb but forget using it in the average home garage shop.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 26, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> was there a run in procedure to let it run without building pressure ?



No they come from the factory filled with oil, tested, and ready to run.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 26, 2015)

TOOLMASTER said:


> check oil level?
> 
> motor wired for 220?



Oil level is fine, they fill it at the factory. Motor comes wired 110 with a 110 plug. I have it plugged into a dedicated 20 amp outlet that's only 3 feet from the service panel. I have tested it on 3 different breakers, the original, I bought a new breaker, then I tested it on another 20 amp circuit. The motor reset switch never trips, it trips the breaker. It doesn't trip on start up. It will start, fill the tank, restart a 2nd time after you use some air then trip the breaker before it refills. It seems like once its warmed up is when it starts tripping the breaker.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 26, 2015)

bad start capacitor..maybe just a loose wire? peek under the caps


----------

